# Poopscaping



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

What _are_ you up to, @mmshiro? :eek_color:

These aren't the kind of winter sculptures I used to make when I was a kid. Mine were a nice pure white. :Angel:

Are you including any other types of manure...?


----------



## mmshiro (May 3, 2017)

SueC said:


> What _are_ you up to, @mmshiro? :eek_color:
> 
> These aren't the kind of winter sculptures I used to make when I was a kid. Mine were a nice pure white. :Angel:
> 
> Are you including any other types of manure...?


Gah! I'm mitigating the risk of scratches for the horses and of boot loss for those trying to retrieve them from pasture. I'd be surprised if your childhood involved building tributaries to get standing, trapped water out of an area frequented often by man and/or beast. 

In a sense, I did however connect with my inner 9 year-old boy...


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

If you make anything particularly creative, be sure to post some photos!


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

I am enjoying learning how to hack frozen manure out of frozen snow with a heavy garden spade. One of the many things I am learning about in my first Massachusetts winter with horses. Along with heavy turnout blankets, heated water buckets, and warm-soaked beet pulp for the pony who suddenly got ribby under her fur, in the cold snap, despite the doubled hay ration. 

The gate areas have gotten really nasty after being fine all summer with all the rain. I am wondering about laying down some gravel and whether that would even help ... 

Poop-sculpting indeed.


----------



## george the mule (Dec 7, 2014)

mmshiro said:


> This is defined as the activity of using features of the natural geography of a pasture to sculpt the semi-frozen poop-and-soil mixture near and around hay feeders into small streamlets, so as to promote drainage of accumulated melt and rain water.
> 
> Horses will look upon your doing this with a mixture of bewilderment and contempt, so this is not for the faint of heart.
> 
> :cowboy:


Yea; I have to do this in the Springtime. "Hoe, hoe, hoe." Or if I'm in a lazy mood, I let the Kubota do the dirty work. "Eewww . . ."
Mine appear to think this is some sort of Room Service, and mostly ignore me; I have to almost bump them with the tractor loader to get them to move out of the way.
As long as it's frozen, I don't Muck with it :-D


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

Frozen poop = poopsicles?

Got to say, nothing I have to deal with where I live - unless I were to deposit some into the freezer instead of the compost bin...

Best wishes for everyone's paddock management! 


PS: I see @george the mule enjoys puns! :Angel: I recently did a magazine article on compost toilets, where I talked about the ins and outs of the same...


----------



## rambo99 (Nov 29, 2016)

The fun of wintertime, my corral is a sea of frozen poopsicles that even the bobcat can't scrape up. We have ice everywhere driveway is a skating rink as is entire yard and barnyard. Lovely weather gave us some freezing rain this weekend so all is glazed in ice now. It's a lovely 8 degrees out today.:icon_rolleyes::charge:


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

@mmshiro I call it "draining the swamp" now put I do like the term poopsculpting. I am a whiz at determining the best flow patters to get all of the water out of our stall runs by knocking down the walls of the divets and creating lovely stream patterns.


----------



## george the mule (Dec 7, 2014)

SueC said:


> Frozen poop = poopsicles?


Nope, ain't "Poopsicles" unless they got sticks in 'em; otherwise they're shi-bert.

My critters are certified poop-pavers. They systematically deposit and level a warm, odiferous, and apparently very comfortable poop-place, where they recline in equine luxury on cold winter days.

foto: "Nappies in the Poo"


----------



## george the mule (Dec 7, 2014)

And I think I may have posted this on THF several years ago, when Scooter_the_Pooter was still (er, um) performing locally, butt as this thread seems to have become mired in scatology, I figured nobody would mind.
So, without further ado-doo, let me (re)introduce the Notoriously Malodorous Equi-Rap band "Scooter and the Stinkers", with a teaser from the title cut of their (fortunately) never released de-butte album; "Methane Wind".

************
Stomp stomp kick, stomp, stomp, kick-kick.
Stomp, stomp, kick, stomp stomp kick-kick.

"Look here come dat man, wid a stiff brush in his han'
"Ain' he got a curry comb; lord he won' leave me alone
"Gonna be a tail-lifter, gonna be a nose blister
"Gonna make his eyes a-water, make him wish he'd picked some other
"Gonna be some tush-brushin'
(eyes forward, tails high, all together)
"In a Methane Wind . . .


:-D


----------



## mmshiro (May 3, 2017)

carshon said:


> @mmshiro I call it "draining the swamp"


Trying to avoid any association with Donald Trump's policies... :hide:


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

It is oooh so warm this sleeping in poop piles. One reason for bedding stalls without removing the poop. Keeps the barn warm. There is a science to that too to ensure you don't wind up with a mess. When my x and I had our compost company we used to hear all the poop jokes. Miss those days.

Love it! @georgetheMule


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

QtrBel said:


> It is oooh so warm this sleeping in poop piles. One reason for bedding stalls without removing the poop. Keeps the barn warm. There is a science to that too to ensure you don't wind up with a mess. When my x and I had our compost company we used to hear all the poop jokes. Miss those days.
> 
> Love it! @george the mule


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

But mmshiro that is a term popularized by both Victor Berger and Winfield Gaylord. Don't remember who used it first. Trump is just one of a long line of borrowers.


----------

